# Live chatroom interview with cichlid expert Ted Judy at TFH TONIGHT!



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

For anyone who's interested- 

Live interview with cichlid expert Ted Judy this evening at 5:00pm EST over on Tropical Fish Hobbyist's chat room: 

http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/index.php

[Must be a member of TFH's forum to participate (free). Click on chatroom link at the bottom of the forum.]


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Full transcript of the interview including the Q&A session can be found here: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=147&p=317059#p317059


TFH is working on scheduling another live interview, I'll try to post it a bit more in advance next time! roud:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice work! I'll have to check out the transcript.


----------

